

Regulators: open source software might constitute "predatory pricing" - rjknight
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/nov/15/google-legal-perfect-storm-android

======
rjknight
Ok, I'll cop to the fact that I've given this a slightly sensational headline,
and it's only part of the story, but I'm a bit worried by the idea that the
concept of "predatory pricing" might be applied to open source software.

I'd really like to hear from people who know more about the regulatory bodies
in the US and Europe, as this story could be FUD, but it's hard to be certain.
If it's true, what might the implications be for open source/free software?

